# Need a little smile today?



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Little D3, D4 & D5 posed up on the curtain rod this morning while I changed their food & water dish - if they don't bring you a little smile then you need thearapy.

NAB


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

OK. I'm emotionally healthy.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Well, I smiled, but I may still bear watching


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TheSnipes said:


> Well, I smiled, but I may still bear watching


Ya think?!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, they sure made me smile. Love the way the one on the right is cocking his head - I'm sure watching what you're doing.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WHAT A CUTIE PICTURE, NAB!! Were they laughing too??

I must be VERY healthy***, 'cause I LAUGHED...to heck with smiling! Started OUT with a smile and just kept going and going...   

*** (despite what a certain member or two might think!)  

HUGS and SCRITCHES TO ALL

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That is very cute. Little Toto is spending his first day on my shoulder here since the bigger babies won't play nice with him, and he started peeping like mad when I opened this thread. . .I swear it! You could almost hear in the excitement: _"Those birds are little, like me!" _  Thanks for the laugh and smiles!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They are SO cute!!!

Thanks for sharing, Nab, you do know how to make us smile.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

They are just adorable Nab!! I love it when they watch like that... sort of like they're "supervising" us.

As for the therapy... well...


mr squeaks said:


> I must be VERY healthy***, 'cause I LAUGHED...to heck with smiling! Started OUT with a smile and just kept going and going...
> *** (despite what a certain member or two might think!)


Depends Shi - if you remembered what you were laughing about when you finished then you _may _be okay  

In my case -- I KNOW I need therapy... just not sure which  and it's actually more fun being this way. LOL -- for now I'll go back to my chocolate.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Delightful, Nab! Even though I "got it" .. I'm sure I need serious help  

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*HURRY UP MOM WE ARE HUNGRY* GEORGE


----------

